# Newbie here



## de.das.dude (Nov 9, 2010)

i need help in how to set up my PC for crunching. i have only one rig so i wont be able to crunch all the time.

how does this even work??

i will be using my phenom II X4 945 and ATI 4650 bothe at 100% for crunching. 
my net connection is 512KBps dwn and 8KBps up.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 9, 2010)

Net speed has no say so. But here's a few threads to help you start out:
 How To: Getting BOINC setup for WCG

Once you have everything running and you wish to run your rig at 100% crunching may want to look at this as an option:
 Easy WCG_config

I highly highly suggest you really think about running it. I have ran into problems in the past with running WCG and multiple user profiles.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 9, 2010)

its my own PC and its running already.. well atleast its saying 5000 completed out of 50000(10%)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2010)

Mind posting a screenshot of BOINC? 

Check out my Essentials thread if you haven't already done so


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 10, 2010)

its on facebook you can see it on my wall.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2010)

Can't access FB here (school filters) :shadedshu


----------



## hat (Nov 10, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> its on facebook you can see it on my wall.



Mind posting a screenshot of BOINC?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for joining Sayan.   You got it all going already?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for joining Sayan.   You got it all going already?



who's sayan??!! 


this is a screenie 













[Ion] said:


> Can't access FB here (school filters) :shadedshu


i can feel your pain. we have filters too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

Sayan?  Oh sorry, wrong person


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sayan?  Oh sorry, wrong person



 i AM SAYAN!!! MUHOHOHOHAHAHAHAHA LOL.
my name should be spelt shayn


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

That's how you have it on your FB though?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's how you have it on your FB though?



yeah. its on my birth certificate, my school certificates and else where. thats how its spelt. but pronunciation is Shaaayn


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh ok, gotcha!


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2010)

You sure it's not Saiyan?


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 11, 2010)

Holy hell you have a Barney ringtone!


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Holy hell you have a Barney ringtone!



Barney's ringtone
flintstones maybe?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 22, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> Barney's ringtone
> flintstones maybe?



nope how i met your mother 


i got pie


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 22, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> this is a screenie
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101111/WCG1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101111/WCG!.jpg



Congrats dude! Welcome to the team be sure to check out the daily Milestones thread too.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 22, 2010)

im there too!!! i did something. my name was there.


----------

